# Happy 5th Birthday Gunner!!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG! He's 5!!! How did that happen so fast?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Freaking Birthday, Gunner:birthday::groovy:

Love all the pics. Looks like he enjoyed this summer!!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:birthday:Gunner! You have matured into a very handsome gsd who enjoys life to the fullest!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Gunner!! Enjoy your special day


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gunner! Wishing you many, many more!!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy 5th Birthday big guy!!! I miss seeing Gunner pictures, I'm sure he was very spoiled for his big day


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday big boy!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:wild::wild::wild::wub:
Happy birthday, sweet boy! May you get many, many Jolly Pet teaser balls today!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday you gorgeous creature!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Happy b-day Gunner, time flies!


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy belated Birthday Gunner!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 5th Gunner .Looks like you had a great time and a great cake. Wishing you a great year handsome.

Maggi and the the pack


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He had a fun filled day.
We played in the yard with his chuckit. He got a few new toys, some steak from our dinner at Outback and some ice cream from Dairy Queen.

Can't say the same for his mom and dad over here. We spent the evening at the ER. I called 911 at 12:30am because my husband was writhing and screaming in pain. He had a 3mm kidney stone. They drugged him up to stop the pain and sent us home. They said he would pass it soon enough. Got home at 3:30am. 
Not a great way to close out Gunner's birthday.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Poor hubby. DH has had two episodes like that.It sucks. Hpe he's feeling beter.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Belated Happy Birthday to Gunner and sorry to hear about your husband. I've heard kidney stones are really painful. Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

GSDGunner said:


> Thanks everyone. He had a fun filled day.
> We played in the yard with his chuckit. He got a few new toys, some steak from our dinner at Outback and some ice cream from Dairy Queen.
> 
> Can't say the same for his mom and dad over here. We spent the evening at the ER. I called 911 at 12:30am because my husband was writhing and screaming in pain. He had a 3mm kidney stone. They drugged him up to stop the pain and sent us home. They said he would pass it soon enough. Got home at 3:30am.
> Not a great way to close out Gunner's birthday.


Happy late b-day! What does your husband do for work? While I was working building custom tables and booths, there was a ton for inhaled sawdust, which is known for kidney stones. My doctor suggested drinking a large glass of wine after work, which was a request I was happy to oblige. :thumbup: Never had to worry about them though 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Jaythethird said:


> Happy late b-day! What does your husband do for work? While I was working building custom tables and booths, there was a ton for inhaled sawdust, which is known for kidney stones. My doctor suggested drinking a large glass of wine after work, which was a request I was happy to oblige. :thumbup: Never had to worry about them though
> 
> Howdy from Idaho!
> Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden
> 08/03/13


He's a mobile tool distributor. I doubt it had anything to do with it.
But the wine sounds like a good idea. 

Luckily he passed the stone on Monday night. It's weird because he drinks a lot of water everyday.
I've added cranberry juice to his lunch now too.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, any small particles will definitely contribute to the stones. And it sounds like he would get his fair share of dust particles going in shops and warehouses and tool stores. Glad he passed it. It is not a fun problem to have lol. I would definitely give the wine a try. Water does nothing ime, just makes you pee a lot. But the alcohol will dissolve tiny particle and cause the kidneys to flush. Hopefully he doesn't have to do that again lol

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------

